# TMC AquaRay Control USB Adaptors?



## Joe Turner (1 Feb 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have a TMC AquaRay Control unit, however don't have the connecting parts to link the circuit. 

I use a TMC Mini LED 400, and a TMC Grobeam 600. 



In the OP's image (not my tank), his AquaRay control unit has USB connectors on the left side..

Does anyone know what I need to search for to find these parts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wisey (2 Feb 2016)

I bought two of the TMC AquaRay 3 metre extension cable set's as I needed more cable length. It turned out that the adapters you are looking for were also included in that set. I had some already, can't remember if they came with the controller or my tile, but you definitely get the adapters with the extension cable, so if you bought two of those that would get you what you need. You can see it here:

http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/aquaray-3m-usb-extension-cable?gclid=CK_I55Hw2MoCFQ2eGwodsvgFyw

That was just a quick google, you may get a better price elsewhere.

If you don't need the long cables and just want the adapters, they are also available as individual order items:

http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-...adaptor.html?gclid=CIi1n-Hw2MoCFWXnwgodzKIKyw

http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-...adaptor.html?gclid=CJvhxoHx2MoCFUI8Gwod8-wNTg

Again, might not be the best price, just the first google shopping result.


----------



## Joe Turner (2 Feb 2016)

Wisey said:


> I bought two of the TMC AquaRay 3 metre extension cable set's as I needed more cable length. It turned out that the adapters you are looking for were also included in that set. I had some already, can't remember if they came with the controller or my tile, but you definitely get the adapters with the extension cable, so if you bought two of those that would get you what you need. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/aquaray-3m-usb-extension-cable?gclid=CK_I55Hw2MoCFQ2eGwodsvgFyw
> 
> ...




That's perfect Wisey, exactly what I was looking for, just didn't know what to search for. 

Thanks very much!

Joe


----------



## Wisey (2 Feb 2016)

You're welcome


----------

